# Puppy I. D. collars



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Looking for color puppy I. D. bands that will not come off. Curious as to what some of the breeders use? 

Thanks


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I've used plain old "curling ribbon" from the local store. Tie it tight enough that another pup can't get a leg stuck in it. (That seems about impossible anyway.) Cut it off and replace it as they grow.

You only have to buy 4 or 5 colors and record red male, red female, green male, green female, etc.

I've seen collars for sale but if you want to keep track from the beginning I don't know what would be small enough to work as newborns and still work at 6 or 7 weeks.

Also have seen people clip hair and paint them with fabric paint and nail polish on different spots too.

John Lash


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

These are nice www.litterbands.com but I prefer marking the pups with just a little nail polish on their coat.

Sue


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I always used rick rack. You think you can find that stuff??

Nail polish now.

Angie


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

For the first couple of days I use small ribbons purchased at Walmart. Once the pups are a couple of days old, I replace this with disposable ID bands, marking each pup's sex, birth order, and color on the band. Until the pups are about a week old, I actually cut the bands lengthwise in two since 5/8" is too wide. Bands have to be changed every few days as the pups outgrow them. Also, bands will come off at a rate of about one every two days. I never had them come off of two pups at the same time and therefore never had to worry about a mix up. The bands I use may be found at http://www.jbpet.com/Color-ID-Band,2524.html.

A box of 500 bands lasts for about five litters.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Omaha vaccine has those same bands in smaller quantities if you don't want to order 500 at a time. http://www.omahavaccine.com/product_details.aspx?sku=05389A I have used these on our litters and they work well. After the pups turn 5-6 weeks I sometimes would use a small woven collar if that particular litter was big into wrestling as the paper ones would start to come off more often as the pups got stronger. 

I have had litters whre there were more than 6 of one sex. In that case I would have the extra pups wear two colors at once, like blue and white or red and white. for this so it would show up in pictures, I'd cut diamond shapes in the top color so that the 2nd collar would show thru.


----------

